# G&H decoys or GHG?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

which mallard decoys work best you think? money really isnt an issue im just wondering on realistic wise and what you thinkis best and works best... and have you had any experience with them and what were the results?

GHG decoys
http://www.mackspw.com/item.asp?im=AVE7 ... ize_Series
G&H decoys
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... stid=56610


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

The ghgs look better,
But i wouldnt waste the money on duck decoys when the ducks will dump 
right into geese decoys, so spend your money on some FB geese.
All you need is a couple spinners and your set :beer:


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

I purchased a dozen of the G&H initially, because I could get twelve for the price of 6 GHG, and they take up relatively little space. They worked, and they added something different to the spred that an all goose decoy didn't (people say geese won't land in duck decoys as well, but late in the season, we had geese landing in the duck decoys rather then the goose decoys. I think it was something different that other hunters around us did not have). I got a good price on the GHG and have since bought a doz of them. I like the GHG (if money or storage space isn't an issue) because with the movement and full body, they give a look of ducks feeding in a field, as the ducks tend to move a lot on the groud.

My recomendation would be a doz of the G&H and fill with 1/2doz of the GHG and a spinner or two.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

GHG for the realism and an all around better decoys. just my .02


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I find only one thing wrong with this question. You are comparing two different things. Shells and full bodies are very different. GHG is supposed to be coming out with Mallard shells this fall. You could wait and see their prices and have the best of both worlds: economical as well as realism.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

If ur goose hunting and want to shoot ducks in the field then buy some $20 floaters and put them into the field (it works) buy about 2 dozen. 
:beer:


----------



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

Greenhead gears decoys are made in China .....

Hunt decoys made in America with American tools not chop sticks... :******:


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

i have both GHG full bodies and G&h Shells

even with haveing to put the heads and stakes on the Shell I would rather have a few dozen of them they look great and work just as well as the full bodies. ducks come in soo much faster than geese and realism is not as big of an issue. save the space money and time seting up in the field. I thought the GHG were a little bit of a pain to set up trying to get the stake in the right spot for move ment. The shells have a stake also and will move in the wind just not as much
USA by the G&H shells 
skrew china


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ok now that i look at it again friking get the G&H's same price for 6 more! WAY BETTER DEAL if you arent going to just buy floaters and put them in the feild lol :roll:  :wink:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

i agree, just go with the full bodied canadas but the GHG are the most realistic IMO


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

I bought a half dozen ghg full body mallard decoys last season and only have positive things to say about them. The slightest breeze and they dance in the fields. The movement really adds to the spread. The majority of what I put out are goose decoys I added those for a little variety and confidence on the tough birds. Good Luck in your selection but as always it comes down to scouting and putting the time in the fields. Enjoy the season!


----------

